# How do you split a bamboo clatter stick?



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

OK understand that Bob Villa I aint, not by any stretch of the imagination. My bamboo clatter stick is only split into four sections and doesn't make much of a clatter. How do I put a couple more sections in it with out ruining it? Do I need to soak it in a bucket over night or what? What type of knife do I use? Remember these instructions are for the woodworking impaired 

CJ Neubert


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Only supposed to have 4 sections. It will split more on it's own.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I make special competition clatter sticks for my decoy friends and they are in 6 not 4. But they don't last to long. If you want more clatter on a 4 way split take a medium bastard mill file and clean up the ends to make the contact points flat so when they come together they will have a more lively sound. I also take a olfa blade and trim the sharp edges off of sides of the splits, then use the round part of the file to clean up the inside of the bamboo and clip off and excess cross way nubs that you see inside with a pair of cutter pliers. For splitting the bamboo use a large knife like a Bowie or a light machete or hatchet. Something you can rest on the bamboo and hit with the heel of your hand to make the split perfect. Also don't make all the splits complete until you have the initial splits (either 4 or 6) just a couple inches into the stick. I made a few competition sticks for decoys that I easily put in 2-3 hours a stick to make perfect. I'm thinking of making them for sale if anybody is interested. Custom sizes, colours the whole nine yards.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WTF ??? He just said he wasn't Bob ****ing Villa. LOL I have no idea what you are saying either. You must send us 5 sticks each as punishment. LOL


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

All ya gotta do is go herding and bang it on the ground a few times. Makes a really good clatter stick. Lucky we have a grove of the stuff in the yard.

Terrasita


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> All ya gotta do is go herding and bang it on the ground a few times. Makes a really good clatter stick. Lucky we have a grove of the stuff in the yard.
> 
> Terrasita


That stuff spreads like wild fire. It's really annoying ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Does it really matter how many sections it is split into? It is just a piece of bamboo, it's easy to get a few lengths and practice splitting. Who cares if it doesn't come out perfect.

Bamboo grows like a weed here too...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WTF ??? He just said he wasn't Bob ****ing Villa. LOL


Well in that case ... 

http://www.elitek9.com/Whips_Sticks/index.htm

http://dogequipment.com/products/PROT-DECOY-BAMBOO_clatter_stick.html

http://leerburg.com/888.htm

Google is a wondereous thing ... 

If you have a credit card you can make any type of clatter stick you want. 




Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have no idea what you are saying either. You must send us 5 sticks each as punishment. LOL


They are only available for pickup.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I have used those tiki torches. Chop off the top, split with a large knife and wrap with hockey tape on the handle. Works pretty good for a couple of bucks


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

CJ,

Spit in 4 sections, (the rule) they often don't work well if you don't do some simple things. It's a safety issue if split into more sections... The key is to SCRAPE some of the "meat" off of the inside of each section wit a sharp edged tool. A knife is fine. Then sand all the edges that rub against each other. The finer the sand paper you work to the better (smoother) the surfaces get and therefore they slide against each other. While you're at it, slightly taper sanding the 2 side edges of the ends also helps the "action" and also helps stop further splitting. If you start with the right diameter butt end, you can slide a bicycle hand grip on it and you're good to go.

Like Geoff, I used to spend a lot of time on my batons. Even with just a little time and attention though, they work better and last a lot longer. Good luck!

Tim


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: They are only available for pickup. 

I want to try and go to the selectiffs next spring. Could be a good time. I think a bunch of us should go and make a big fuss and get some pups while we are there.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> I have used those tiki torches. Chop off the top, split with a large knife and wrap with hockey tape on the handle. Works pretty good for a couple of bucks



Todd, 

I've picked up a lot of tiki torches at the dollar tree. Take the oil receptacle out and the the bamboo is already split. You can cut off the other end or just leave them long. At $1/each they don't need to last long. I have a clatter stick I got from Ray Allen, it will last forever cause I never use it (takes too
much effort to get it to clatter )


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

CJ,

No matter who's advice you take from here, sanding to take the edges off is important. When you split bamboo, the edges are razor sharp. Not only does sanding help the action, it also keeps you from shaving hair off the dog... or worse. The sanding only takes a second and adds a penny to the cost.

Just in case you give a s**t.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> Split in 4 sections, (the rule)





NARA Rulebook said:


> 1.9 Equipment Specifications
> 
> 1.9.1 Batons
> 
> ...





> they often don't work well if you don't do some simple things. It's a safety issue if split into more sections... The key is to SCRAPE some of the "meat" off of the inside of each section wit a sharp edged tool. A knife is fine. Then sand all the edges that rub against each other. The finer the sand paper you work to the better (smoother) the surfaces get and therefore they slide against each other. While you're at it, slightly taper sanding the 2 side edges of the ends also helps the "action" and also helps stop further splitting. If you start with the right diameter butt end, you can slide a bicycle hand grip on it and you're good to go.
> 
> Like Geoff, I used to spend a lot of time on my batons. Even with just a little time and attention though, they work better and last a lot longer. Good luck!


It's simple to make a relatively safe baton. Though a bit time consuming. Even the ones made by the links I put in need some work after the fact. Especially the trimming and sanding of the edges. Fresh split bamboo is sharp as hell and an errant hit to the face or a dog going through a barrage can open up a dog quite easily. 

I like using a an Olfa knife (that's a Utility knife for Jeff) to trim the edges on my batons and then use the file to round the edges off even more. 

Regulation Batons are 65cm to 80cm in length and a good rule of thumb is to use a baton that is close to the length of your forearm for ease of use. Some Decoys like a lighter baton for example Eris Issarte had me make him some at 67cm with a smaller in width piece of bamboo they were very lively one after I sanded and trimmed them. Jason Fox I made his wider but at 65cm with the obligatory skull and crossbones tape, it still had a nice action and spread. Both my club decoys like 75cm + with a bigger diameter stick they are quite stiff and require a bit of break in. 

The bicycle hand grip is a great idea if you have the bamboo to fit. I've used hairspray to lubricate the bamboo to get the grip on. But in making my grips I usually use some sort of cord in a 'x' pattern covered with hockey tape.

For sure Jeff I want to see the big show in June like Kevin did this past year. It has to be mecca for us dog sport freaks.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the correction Geoff. That's what I get for using my memory when giving advise! When my son got into hockey I used a lot of hockey tape for the grips on batons! Nice grip material if you've got it. Besides the sticks my son broke, the broken hockey sticks I used to pull out of the trash at the rinks made awesome tomato stakes too. I had a large garden... They lasted a decade! My garden looked like a hockey player grave yard though.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> All ya gotta do is go herding and bang it on the ground a few times. Makes a really good clatter stick. Lucky we have a grove of the stuff in the yard.
> 
> Terrasita


 
  8-[ 8-[ 8-[
I know not what your talking about! :-\":-\":-\".............. :---) #-o


----------



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah... I'm going to try the sanding thing. I got the stick from elite K9. The sanding instructions are understandable and make sense (seem idiot proof) since it seems to be "sticking" when I shake it. 

cj neubert


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

I run my bamboo through my 19" Bandsaw... seems to work pretty easily... ;-)
If you dont have a resaw bandsaw, a nice utility knife can work as well...


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

CJ Neubert said:


> How do I put a couple more sections in it with out ruining it?


with a utility knife


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

CJ Neubert said:


> Yeah... I'm going to try the sanding thing. I got the stick from elite K9. The sanding instructions are understandable and make sense (seem idiot proof) since it seems to be "sticking" when I shake it.


If it is sticking I bet elite k9 didn't snip the excess inside the stick. In this picture from Leerburg you see the offending pieces those little triangles from the split. Where the wood in the center connects across. I snip those with cutter pliers or the like and then give it a go over with the file. IMO the piece on the left looks like it was worked and the one on the right needs some elbow grease. 

The part to the end of the stick that's the part where I like to file down semi flat as that is where most the clatter sound will come from. 

As well trimming the edges with a utility knife will take away the stickiness of the stick to.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob, with all the bamboo growing in my yard you could have a new retirement business. Of course the other herders are out there banging oak crooks on the ground, so they lose out.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Bob, with all the bamboo growing in my yard you could have a new retirement business. Of course the other herders are out there banging oak crooks on the ground, so they lose out.
> 
> T


 
:-o I'm gonna run if your going to start swinging oak crooks at me now! :lol:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hahahah, why do you think I never got into those. Bamboo is much cheaper and now that its growing in my yard like a forest, even more expendable. Besides, Thunder might tag me if I toss one of those hard oak things at ya.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

maybe if I scream like a little girl.........and I will! :lol::lol:;-)


----------

